# Crashes in World of Warcraft and other games



## bawlm (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I am new to this site but throwing myself at its mercy and hoping someone will help me!

Firstly, I have put this under the games section, but this is in fact a general problem with my PC, its just that playing games makes it a lot worse.

My PC likes to crash. It mainly likes to do this when playing games or doing anything resource intensive (e.g. having several browser windows open, plus excel, plus running a flash game from some website all at once).

Some games make it crash more than others. I ran Doom 3 and Medieval Total War with only occasional crashes. World of Warcraft crashes it all the time though. There are two types of crash a) The screen goes black and the PC resets b) I am thrown out of WoW and into the desktop, and told something like "there has been a fatal exception error, and the memory can't be read" (I don't have the text of the exact error - sorry).

The PC is roughly 18 months old. It has crashed strangely from time to time ever since I bought it. Specs are:


3.2 Ghz P4
1 Gig RAM
Radeon 9800 PRO
Windows XP with SP2

The only other strange behavior I can report is that at start-up the PC will often load up the desktop and apparently be ready to go, and then "stall" for up to 2 minutes. During the "stall" period it will open file folders but no programmes or even the Task Manager. Then suddenly, it will do everything you have asked at once.

Things I have done already:

Run Norton Antivirus and Spybot - both have found nothing
Installed additional fan - I did this about a year ago. It reduced the random crashes in frequency, but hasn't helped with playing games.
Ran the microsoft RAM checker (the one you run from a boot disk) - This found no problems
Run World of Warcraft with all programmes shut down and even Norton Firewall and Antivirus turned off - This makes no difference

None of this used to be a problem, as under normal circumstances I can live with the odd crash, as they only happened once every few weeks. But playing games makes the problem a lot worse, and it is a bit of a killer for playing any game seriously, when it crashes once an hour  .

I hope this isn't too much detail, and if anyone could take the time to help it would be really appreciated.

Help me Tech support Guy, you're my only hope  .

Cheers

Ric


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

RIC welcome to TSG...

First of all... you might want to get a couple other programs that deal with spyware... having only one doesnt always do the trick... Try online scans at http://www.pandasecurity.com
and
http://www.ewido.net/
These will pick up any oddities you have in your startup...

You can also post a HijackThis log and see if there is any programs running outside of your normal load. post the log here... when you have run it.

I hate to say this, but you may want to recheck your ram... but dont use the Microsoft App if at all possible... I have seen it miss some RAM errors before. WoW is VERY RAM intensive... thus you might see errors on it far more often than other games... even newer ones such as Doom 3.

What version of ATI drivers are you running? If you are not current on them... try updating them... if not try rolling back to a previous driver set...

If you can check the temprature that your Core CPU is running at... as well as your Video CPU...

Checking all these might help us get an answer for you.


----------



## AdrianClarke (Oct 25, 2004)

You have the latest drivers?

This link might solve your problem since your card is ATI...your ati2dvag.dll could be going into an infinite loop.

http://www.techspot.com/vb/topic15393.html


----------



## bawlm (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for your replies everyone.

I have downloaded the Catalyst 6.2 pack from the ATI website, to update my graphics drivers. This didn't make any difference. Also I do have AdAware installed - sorry forgot to mention I had done both these things already.

In response to your other points:

- Adrian - None of my crashes have ever been asosciated with any weird visual stuff, and I haven't seen a "ati2dvag.dll" error, so is it still worth trying the infinite loop fix?

- What is another good way to check my RAM? I had heard the microsoft checker wasn't foolproof.

Finally here is my, extremely long, HijackThis report:

(I will reply to your other points in another post, before this message gets too long)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 14:26:37, on 11/02/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Belkin\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~2\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~2\SPEEDD~1\NOPDB.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPHipm09.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Alcatel\SpeedTouch USB\Dragdiag.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Nokia\NOKIAP~1\TRAYAP~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\iRiver\iHP100\iHPDetect.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hphmon03.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb04.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\DATALA~1\DATALA~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\Services\SERVIC~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Belkin\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Kodak\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\SYSDOC32.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\Ric\LOCALS~1\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for hijackthis.zip\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.evesham.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by evesham.com
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\ST\01.03.0000.1005\en-xu\stmain.dll
O2 - BHO: Norton Internet Security 2006 - {9ECB9560-04F9-4bbc-943D-298DDF1699E1} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {A8F38D8D-E480-4D52-B7A2-731BB6995FDD} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\MSN Toolbar\01.02.5000.1021\en-gb\msntb.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Acronis Popup Blocker - {E24AD748-155E-4254-B674-4EDF86E7E1DF} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\MSN Toolbar\01.02.5000.1021\en-gb\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Internet Security 2006 - {0B53EAC3-8D69-4b9e-9B19-A37C9A5676A7} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {C4069E3A-68F1-403E-B40E-20066696354B} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [URLLSTCK.exe] C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\UrlLstCk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpeedTouch USB Diagnostics] "C:\Program Files\Alcatel\SpeedTouch USB\Dragdiag.exe" /icon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SBDrvDet] C:\Program Files\Creative\SB Drive Det\SBDrvDet.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCSuiteTrayApplication] C:\PROGRA~1\Nokia\NOKIAP~1\TRAYAP~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iHP-100] C:\Program Files\iRiver\iHP100\iHPDetect.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHmon03] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hphmon03.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPDJ Taskbar Utility] C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb04.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DataLayer] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\DATALA~1\DATALA~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CARPService] carpserv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BluetoothAuthenticationAgent] rundll32.exe irprops.cpl,,BluetoothAuthenticationAgent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] REGSVR32.EXE /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - Startup: Norton System Doctor.LNK = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\SYSDOC32.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: BTTray.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak software updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Kodak\KODAK Software Updater\7288971\Program\Kodak Software Updater.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SpySubtract.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterMute\SpySubtract\SpySub.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Trend Micro Anti-Spyware.lnk = C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Tmas\Tmas.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send To &Bluetooth - C:\Program Files\Belkin\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\npjpi150.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\npjpi150.dll
O9 - Extra button: Acronis*Pop-up Blocker - {2E071ADC-ADF8-4b4b-8ACB-EDC49E6D45A2} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Acronis Pop-up Blocker - {2E071ADC-ADF8-4b4b-8ACB-EDC49E6D45A2} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker\PartyPoker.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.com - {B7FE5D70-9AA2-40F1-9C6B-12A255F085E1} - C:\Program Files\PartyPoker\PartyPoker.exe
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\Belkin\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-4017 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\Belkin\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.evesham.com/
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=48835
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1135027123109
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B020B534-4AA2-4B99-BD6D-5F6EE286DF5C} (Symantec Download Bridge) - https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/248/5462/2h/www.symantecstore.com/v2.0-img/operations/symbizpr/xcontrol/SymDlBrg.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {F54C1137-5E34-4B95-95A5-BA56D4D8D743} - http://www.gamespot.com/KDX/kdx.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{1C1CE5E8-B6DB-4E48-86C2-30270A6C5AA5}: NameServer = 194.72.0.98 194.74.65.68
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O18 - Protocol: talkto - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation - C:\Program Files\Belkin\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Internet Security Password Validation (ccISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: Kodak Camera Connection Software (KodakCCS) - Eastman Kodak Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KodakCCS.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Unerase Protection (NProtectService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~2\NPROTECT.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton Protection Center Service (NSCService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
O23 - Service: Pml Driver - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPHipm09.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AVScan (SAVScan) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Speed Disk service - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~2\SPEEDD~1\NOPDB.EXE
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe


----------



## bawlm (Feb 11, 2006)

I checked my BIOS and my processor temperature was 46C, with a system temperature of 26/27C. Is this high? I have installed an additional fan at the back, plus an air blower to suck air in at the front. This is to go with what came with the machine, so I hope temperature isn't a problem.

Also, on a related topic, is there an easy way to find out what motherboard I have installed? I have checked my BIOS and the Norton "System Information" page, but none of them seem to make it obvious (to my eyes anyway).


Thanks again

Ric


----------



## bawlm (Feb 11, 2006)

I cleaned the inside of my PC, and re-housed my RAM in the two empty slots.

After this World of Warcraft ran fine for about 7 hours, and then, just when I thought all was fine crashed twice in 30 minutes.

I followed the error reporting feature after the crash and got this report, saying its a devide driver error:

http://oca.microsoft.com/en/response.aspx?SGD=c8a4dd76-d3aa-4b87-b8f7-86b55a69e564&SID=10

I have talked to some friends and they are blaming either dodgy RAM, or Norton for being a resource hog. I can rule a lot of other things out as this has been a problem I have had ever since I bought the PC.

Any other ideas or tests I can run? Does my HijackThis log look OK?

I would be very grateful if anyone can help.

Thanks again

Ric


----------



## lolister (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I 'm trying to solve EXACTLY the same problem as Bowlm almost 6 months now but i still no change. As Bowlm said there are some types of crashes. a)Game crash with an error

"This application has encountered a critical error:

ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception
Program:	C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
Exception:	*0xC0000005* (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at *001B:0075E8C8*

The instruction at "*0x0075E8C8*" referenced memory at "*0x00003080*".
The memory could not be "read". "

*bold* characters are changing on each crash.

b)Black screen followed by force-reboot.
c)Blue Screen with some uncategorized characters(like chiese)

I have to notice that my GPU is quite "suffering" from high temperatures.sometimes i got 65 degrees, but i dont think that's the problem as far as my fan stoped working the last 3 weeks and the problem exists 6 months.
also , my CPU temp is fine about 40 degrees


----------



## lolister (Mar 31, 2007)

Ops forgot to notice:
CPU 2.4 GHz P4
768 MB RAM (3X256)
GForce 5700 (256 mb GPU ram)
Win XP sp1.

Scanned my PC with AdAware, Norton antivirus, MCaffe, Zone Alarm Security Suite,

Also i've tried to change memory slot on each ram card and i saw no crashes for about 2 months but yesterday started crashing again


----------



## bawlm (Feb 11, 2006)

After getting a lot of advice from friends, and eventually coming here (and not getting much advice at all) I went with gut instinct, and bought one new stick of RAM.

I had been told that RAM was almost certainly not the problem, but as soon as I put the new stick in, the crashes stopped immediately, and never returned. I was still using one of the original sticks and one new one, so I assume one of the sticks the machine shipped with was faulty.

My problem does sound a lot like yours lolister, so I suggest you maybe check your RAM. Remember I had tried the Windows rAM checker, which showed up nothing wrong, but apparently that isn't much good at finding some problems.


----------



## maugrim2006 (May 19, 2008)

Hi. Im a new user. trying to figure out why im getting this error 132. 
Ive noticed a lot of people talking about nvidia drivers and spyware
Thing is i updated my drivers yesterday and im using NOD32 antivirus..

my computer is roughly 18 months old so im not considering the fact that theres something wrong with it.
ive gone through a series of checks inside the pc to make sure its all connected yadda yadda yadda but i didnt find anything.

Its only warcraft that im having problems with. I think it wouldnt be the graphic drivers because im able to play Crysis with no problems.

My Computer specs:

Asus Striker Extreem
Nvidia 8800 GTS
XFI Creative sound card
Intel Quad Core 
Galaxy 800W powersupply
Silent Knight II CPU cooler

Windows xp Professional
NOD 32 Antivirus
Search And destroy
CCleaner
____________________________________

Any ideas? 

Im getting a little ticket off with it. happens in the middle of raids. or just as im about to start up the game. or when its at 100% game load, Sometimes it only happens with one of my charicters. 


Help would be greatly appriciated. 


Andrew


----------



## punwisp (May 11, 2008)

Maybe its a virus, I had the crashing problem on my custom made computer, crashes in some games and crashed alot in WoW, i just wiped most of the crap on it and gave it to my friend . You're gonna want to find a good Anti-virus and anti-Spyware program, this might solve your problem. If all else fails, nuke your computer (Basically start over on it)This doesn't work, you need a new computer @[email protected] There could be other solutions, but I don't know about them.


----------

